# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  راهنمایی برای تغییر رشته

## koosha

سلام جناب آقای دکتر
من  دبیر هستم و 10 سال پیش دیپلم ریاضی گرفتم و  میخوام واسه تجربی رشته دارو بخونم.البته خیلی عقب نیستم چون 1 ساله که کتابای تجربی رو خوندم و روزی حداقل 10 ساعت میخونم خیلی امیدوارم تنها دغدغه فکری من شرط معدله که برای من لحاظ نمیشه و این برای رتبم ضرره .میخام بدونم این موضوع چقدر منو عقب میندازه. درصورت امکان راهنمایی بفرمایید.
         با تشکر

----------


## afshar

> سلام جناب آقای دکتر
> من  دبیر هستم و 10 سال پیش دیپلم ریاضی گرفتم و  میخوام واسه تجربی رشته دارو بخونم.البته خیلی عقب نیستم چون 1 ساله که کتابای تجربی رو خوندم و روزی حداقل 10 ساعت میخونم خیلی امیدوارم تنها دغدغه فکری من شرط معدله که برای من لحاظ نمیشه و این برای رتبم ضرره .میخام بدونم این موضوع چقدر منو عقب میندازه. درصورت امکان راهنمایی بفرمایید.
>          با تشکر



سلام . لحاظ نشدن شرط معدل برای شما نه تنها یک محدودیت نیست بلکه یک حسن هم به حساب میاد که می تونید با اتکا به خود و مطالعه پیگیرانه و صحیح موفق بشید . بسیاری از کنکوری ها این روزها دغدغه معدل های پایین خود را دارن که این اصل برای شما بی تاثیر هست . پس بدونید که عقب نمیفتید و با اعتماد به نفس خود بخونید و پیش برید

----------

